# Does potassium hydroxide in body wash irritate skin?



## NAE (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi all,

I received a homemade bodywash i really like but it irritates my skin a bit so I was wondering if there is anything I can add to it to reduce/neutralize this irritating effect. Any ideas?

The ingredients of the body wash are:
- Coconut oil.
- Glycerin.
- Potassium hydroxide.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 2, 2020)

the soap is all coconut oil,  I would not use it on skin,  It is a liquid soap ,  you can not  superfat LS,


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 2, 2020)

I agree with Dahila, 100% CO soap would strip most peoples skin and be uncomfortable.   I wouldn't use it on my body or hands except for deep cleaning.   With LS you can't have a high superfat.  Would be good for cleaning or dishes perhaps.


----------



## NAE (Mar 2, 2020)

ah ok, and diluting with water or something won't help?


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 2, 2020)

NAE said:


> ah ok, and diluting with water or something won't help?


Nope, all that will do is make it thinner, not less irritating.


----------



## artemis (Mar 2, 2020)

NAE said:


> I received a homemade bodywash i really like but it irritates my skin a bit ...




Can I ask: if it irritates your skin, what is it that you like about it?


----------



## NAE (Mar 3, 2020)

artemis said:


> Can I ask: if it irritates your skin, what is it that you like about it?



It irritates only the back of my arms (the part of the skin that joins the arm and underarm together). I like it because it makes my skin silky smooth.


----------



## artemis (Mar 3, 2020)

NAE said:


> It irritates only the back of my arms (the part of the skin that joins the arm and underarm together). I like it because it makes my skin silky smooth.



Have you considered learning how to make your own?  You would be able to replace the coconut oil with other, less stripping, oils.


----------



## NAE (Mar 5, 2020)

artemis said:


> Have you considered learning how to make your own?  You would be able to replace the coconut oil with other, less stripping, oils.



That would be nice, although i have no idea how to make body wash. guess i could look into that!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2020)

NAE said:


> That would be nice, although i have no idea how to make body wash. guess i could look into that!



It's just liquid soap.   There are several recipes here on the forum.


----------



## NAE (Mar 5, 2020)

will do 


shunt2011 said:


> It's just liquid soap.   There are several recipes here on the forum.



Will do a search then :-D


----------

